# Can Even Fucking Idiot Tea Baggers Connect These Dots???...



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 16, 2010)

There is an obvious pattern here...Foreign companies are donating hundreds of thousands of dollars to the U.S. Chamber of Commerce. The U.S. Chamber of Commerce supports massive tax cuts for corporations and the rich and the sending of millions of U.S. jobs overseas.  And the U.S. Chamber of Commerce donates millions of dollars to Repug/Tea Party candidates.

Yes, that is correct, you tea bagger fuckholes -- you are pathetic corporate tools voting against your best economic interest like the peasant trailer trash fucking idiots that you are.  You stupid fucks support economic policies that send U.S. jobs overseas and make the rich in this country even richer.  You know that the rich in this country are your moral and intellectual superiors and you have no choice but to protect their wealth.  It is your peasant tea bagger duty, after all.

Not only that, this is EXACTLY how foreign countries getting these jobs want you "patriotic" tea bagger dumb fucks to vote.


----------



## daveman (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure it's just coincidence that liberals define other people's best interests as anything that keeps liberals in power.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 16, 2010)

daveman said:


> I'm sure it's just coincidence that liberals define other people's best interests as anything that keeps liberals in power.



Take a look at KWO's rep. That'll give you a clue about how seriously people on this board take him. Pity the fool.


----------



## daveman (Oct 16, 2010)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it's just coincidence that liberals define other people's best interests as anything that keeps liberals in power.
> ...


Oh, I do.  Anyone who picks that kind of retarded screen name is just _begging_ for mockery.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, we all understand that the only politicians allowed to take money from foreign interests, american interest groups and corporations (think Planned Parenthood, American Unions and China) are DEMOCRATS. 

They're having a terrible time cutting funding to the right while at the same time maintaining their own funding. It's very sad for them.


----------



## jillian (Oct 16, 2010)

daveman said:


> I'm sure it's just coincidence that liberals define other people's best interests as anything that keeps liberals in power.



how about addressing the actual issue instead of just liking this because you think it gets your rightwingers into power.

you think people who think outsourcing is good because they get their money from china and india are acting in your best interests?

try actually watching the head of the u.s. chamber of commerce talk about how good outsourcing is for us. 

and yes, i know its maddow's site. but the guy said what he said.

Rachel Maddow Show


----------



## daveman (Oct 16, 2010)

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it's just coincidence that liberals define other people's best interests as anything that keeps liberals in power.
> ...


Perhaps you can explain how support for Democrat policies, which include punitive taxation and oppressive regulation of business, are in my best interests?


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2010)

They are beyond hypocritical:

The Democrats&#8217; &#8216;Foreign Money&#8217; Hypocrisy - By Daniel Foster - The Corner - National Review Online

Links at site:



> The Democrats Foreign Money Hypocrisy
> October 16, 2010 3:30 A.M.
> By Daniel Foster
> 
> ...


----------



## jillian (Oct 16, 2010)

daveman said:


> Perhaps you can explain how support for Democrat policies, which include punitive taxation and oppressive regulation of business, are in my best interests?



I disagree with your assessment. That's your *opinion* and not bourne out by fact. It is, frankly, a false statement that corporatists like to tout.

How does it benefit you to have our jobs outsourced to China and India and driving down wages for our workers.

You tihink destroying the middle class is a good thing? Living in a banana republic would benefit you?


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2010)

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you can explain how support for Democrat policies, which include punitive taxation and oppressive regulation of business, are in my best interests?
> ...




What I fail to see with these accusations against the Chamber in particular and against all alternatives offered regarding taxes, is how the present administration hopes to stem the tide of outsourced jobs? Raising taxes will lower costs? They will 'punish' the imports? That protectionist tariffs would help, how?  

Perhaps there are arguments to be made, if so the Democrats are failing to make them.


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

If Barack Obama keeps killing business, he'll keep killing America.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2010)

Khalid Monsour and Prince Alwaleed claim Obama as a deduction on their tax returns


----------



## jillian (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> If Barack Obama keeps killing business, he'll keep killing America.



yet more rightwingnut lies.

how many jobs were lost when baby bush was president?

your policies failed.

live it. learn it. love it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2010)

Progressives are funny. They racked up annual deficits over $1 Trillion but they go hysterical over a few dollars in advertising.


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives are funny. They racked up annual deficits over $1 Trillion but they go hysterical over a few dollars in advertising.



But only of the other side. Their own foreign donations,


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

Government doesn't create any jobs.  Or if it does, it kills them faster than it creates them to pay for them.


----------



## code1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it's just coincidence that liberals define other people's best interests as anything that keeps liberals in power.
> ...





I didn't count the words that Rachel allowed to be put on the air by this gentlemen, maybe 15, but it is telling that she used a tape instead of an interview.

Look, if the company that is outsourcing the function of the phone center to India reduces, as a direct result, the cost of the product by 10%, that is a 10% improvement in value for that product to the consumer.  Given equal quality of any product, the lower price will find appeal with many.

If enough people choose to accept the enhanced value of a Panasonic, as an example, over a Zenith, the Zenith will soon disappear.  Does anyone still own their parent's Zenith TV?

Outsourcing is a fact of life and in creating a network of interrelated business intrerests world wide, we create an infrastructure for world wide understanding.  More understanding = less war.  More shared international interests = less war.  The down side is in the short term.  The upside is in the future.

Erecting protectionist, isolationist barriers is the road to war and is the one that we traveled with Japan in the 30's.  Protectionist, isolationist barriers is the only way to protect overpaying the innefficiencies of the systems that don't work and will never work.

Fighting outsourcing is pointless.  If the American companies don't do it, the foreign companies will and all of our companies will become the Zenith TV of the future.  You are demanding that we give up and relegate our future to third world status.  The wise and inventive will take up whatever tools are available and use them to compete.


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

The EPA is blowing more jobs out of this country than anyone else.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 16, 2010)

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you can explain how support for Democrat policies, which include punitive taxation and oppressive regulation of business, are in my best interests?
> ...



I don't think it takes a lot of thought or a calculator to see that for instance a 35% corp. tax rate to start with and the deadlining of trade pacts with say, Colombia, S. Korea, Brazil etc. ( which Europe jumps all over) helps keep jobs here, yes it costs jobs. 

There are many industries that would prefer to keep manufacturing sources here in the US. I suggest reading the posts ion the Solyndra Solar power thread, there in are examples straight away. Aside from china having cheap labor making their products more affordable are the ancillary costs as well,  overburdened with taxes, regulation etc..

the Caterpillar example is apt; they are now building a factory in China. Why? They have never outsurced their heavy manufacturing the actual construction of the vehicles etc. they make, but, they have a little choice. 

That Colombia example is a yardstick in and of itself- the dems refuse to allow the trade pact ( to which Colombia already has an advantage) to go forward because they don't think Colombia has made enough forward movement in their treatment of labor. This is an labor hierarchy bugaboo and the guys on the floor are taking the hit, in fact Caterpillar lost several large contracts to Japanese heavy machinery/vehicle manufacturers because we lacked a free trade agreement. 

The unions, well Andy and his minions,  said it would cost jobs..oh yea, its costs jobs, here,  because japan now makes the vehicles and we don't because the price is inflated by tariff and a much higher corp. income tax rate. And its not a greedy chase for profits, these industries ralize the same relative profit margin.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



And you actually have evidence to support your position -- "punitive taxation and oppressive regulation of business"??

I didn't think so.  You know about as much about Democratic policies as you do about the Constitution, TSgt Tea Bagger Pussy.  In other words, you don't know jack shit and we both know it, lightweight.

You defend this country for the benefit of foreign companies so that they can control our elections...good man.


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

Do Mexico and China control our government?


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it's just coincidence that liberals define other people's best interests as anything that keeps liberals in power.
> ...



Pity you, you stupid ass bitch -- you actually think my "rep" points matter??  You tea baggers fuckholes hate my guts and I'm glad you do.  I don't want stupid mother fucking idiots like you to like me.

You simply aren't smart enough to address the topic --You are nothing but a pathetic corporate tool.  Are you actually stupid enough to believe that this tea bagger bullshit is a "grass roots" movement?  Since when is a Repug dinosaur like Dick Armey a grass roots leader?  The U.S. Chamber of Commerce supports your dumb ass tea bagger candidates, that should show you that this whole tea bagger movement is completely controlled by rich corporate interests, but obviously you're a total unsophisticated stupid piece of shit sucker that can't see the obvious.

Not only do you suck rich Repug cock, you must like Chinese and Indian cock, too.  Fucking idiot.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 17, 2010)

*Lost jobs are due to the lack of enforcement of trade policy through the WTO.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1tHV_fztR4&feature=related"]Al Gore Pushing NAFTA[/ame]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




During his presidency *President Bill Clinton* claimed that the agreement allowing China into the WTO, which was negotiated during his administration, "creates a win-win result for both countries". He argued that exports to China "now support hundreds of thousands of American jobs" and that "these figures can grow substantially with the new access to the Chinese market the WTO agreement creates". Others in the White House, such as Kenneth Liberthal, the special advisor to the president and senior director for Asia affairs at the National Security Council, echoed Clinton's assessments.

House Approves Trade Sanctions Bill but Obama Hedges on Chinese Currency Manipulation


> On September 29, 2010 the House approved a trade sanctions bill targeted at China for their grossly undervalued currency by an overwhelming majority. In such a time where bipartisanship is rare it is prudent to ask why *this bill garnered abundant support from both sides of the political aisle*.



U.S. backs off in currency dispute with China


> The Obama administration backed away on Friday from a showdown with Beijing over the value of China's currency that would have caused new frictions between the world's only superpower and its largest creditor.
> 
> The Treasury Department delayed a much-anticipated decision on whether to label China as a currency manipulator until after the U.S. congressional elections on November 2 and a Group of 20 leaders summit in South Korea on November 11.
> 
> ...



Obama refuses to label China as a currency manipulator even after a bipartisan Congress voted to do it.

*So tell me again which party is sending jobs out of this country.*


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 17, 2010)

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





> I don't think it takes a lot of thought or a calculator to see that for instance a 35% corp. tax rate to start with and the deadlining of trade pacts with say, Colombia, S. Korea, Brazil etc. ( which Europe jumps all over) helps keep jobs here, yes it costs jobs.



This is such total horseshit.  Fucking Goldman Sachs made over $1 billion in profits in 2008, despite the fact that Wall Street had an economic meltdown.  And they paid a whopping $8 MILLION in taxes that year.  Only corporations with the stupidest accountants in the world actually pay a 35% corporate tax rate because there are so many loopholes that it is rare if any of them ever pay over 15%.  This is just more Repug/Tea Bagger (take your pick) bullshit that you stupid fucks just accept as fact.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 17, 2010)

Revere said:


> The EPA is blowing more jobs out of this country than anyone else.



Whoa!!  I didn't know that!  The EPA is blowing more jobs than BP!  Them bastards!

Stand aside before I take a giant shit on you, Repug simpleton assclown.


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



They are back to making record profits now.

What's your point?


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > The EPA is blowing more jobs out of this country than anyone else.
> ...



Did BP blow the jobs, or did Obama blow the jobs when he ordered deepwater drilling stopped and exploration companies started taking rigs to the North Sea?


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 17, 2010)

jillian said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > If Barack Obama keeps killing business, he'll keep killing America.
> ...



More leftwing lies.

Just compare the unemployment rates then and now.

live it. learn it. love it. Then get a clue.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > The EPA is blowing more jobs out of this country than anyone else.
> ...



Your an idiot drone, and not worth debating... Just sayin' 

Oh, and go ahead.... let your best insults fly.

This ought to be good


----------



## code1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




He doesn't need any evidence beyond what YOU have presented.  YOU have said that there are companies that are competing successfully against companies based in the USA AND that companies based in the USA are moving to other countries.

This is the only evidence that is required.  Companies are driven by profit.  If doing something makes them more profitable, they will do that thing.  If firing their entire work force, closing their brick and mortar facilities enen though they cannot sell them and moving to a different country and training an entirely new workforce with all of the problems and difficulty that entails allows them to make more money, that should tell even YOU something.

You have one idea in your mind that clouds the rest of your thinking.  Answer these questions:

Why would Caterpillar spend billions to relocate to China if they did not think it would increase profits.

If billions can be spent by Caterpillar to relocate and they will still make more money by this expenditure, How costly has doing business in the USA become?

You are a partisan hack who cannot see anything outside of the party-defined lines.

Open your mind.  Find new opportunities.  Question and learn.


----------



## code1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




I don't hate your guts.  You are just not thinking.

For your convenience, I've highlighted in red those parts of your post that were either insulting or profain.

Highlighted in blue are those parts that are either incisively intelligent or thoughtful.


----------



## code1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Revere said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...




Actually, neither.  The jobs still exist.  They just exist elsewhere.  But I'll concede your point.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


How exactly is paying no taxes "punitive taxation?"

2/3 of corporations pay no taxes!!!!!


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Wow.  You're even more delusional than I previously suspected, Capt Fantastic.  

You just keep right on with your belief that Democrats can do no harm.   Your childlike faith would be charming, except it's screwing up my country.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Link?  And no Maddow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

The point is simple.  Corporations do not care about people, because the worth of a corporation is based on its profits/loss line.  People who run corporations don't care about other people, because they are concerned about their own earnings.  Thus, outsourcing is good for corporations and their stockholders, regardless of whether it is good for the American people.  So, considering during the last thirty year that (1) that the top 1% of Americans have increased their ownership of America's total wealth from 9% to 23%, while (2) the American middle' purchasing power has dropped.  Either corporations are more closely regulated or the middle and working classes of America will regress to those in the third world during the next fifty years.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The point is simple.  Corporations do not care about people, because the worth of a corporation is based on its profits/loss line.  People who run corporations don't care about other people, because they are concerned about their own earnings.  Thus, outsourcing is good for corporations and their stockholders, regardless of whether it is good for the American people.  So, considering during the last thirty year that (1) that the top 1% of Americans have increased their ownership of America's total wealth from 9% to 23%, while (2) the American middle' purchasing power has dropped.  Either corporations are more closely regulated or the middle and working classes of America will regress to those in the third world during the next fifty years.



You must continue to educate the Proletariat on the evils of Capitalism


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> Link?  And no Maddow.



what's your problem with maddow? bothers you that she actually provided proof of her assertions?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

maddow is as reliable as o'reilly.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> maddow is as reliable as o'reilly.



And Hannity


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Link?  And no Maddow.
> ...


Maddow is a talking head.  I'd like to see real proof, not someone reading stuff.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> maddow is as reliable as o'reilly.





RadiomanATL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > maddow is as reliable as o'reilly.
> ...


Indeed.  They're all opinion, not news.


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > maddow is as reliable as o'reilly.
> ...



no. maddow's not a liar.

you're entitled to your own opinions.

you're not entitled to your own facts. 

and certainly i've disagreed with her opinion. but her research is impeccable.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Well, Dearie dreary, one's things for sure. No one likes your cock. a doodle doo.  go find a donkey dick and suck on it whydonchya.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I didn't say she was a liar.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 17, 2010)

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



you really should "Quote" your sources. Even I know that the "last word guy" uses that for his pre show come on. You used to have an original thought. Not so much anymore.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



 you picked up on that did you?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Your wish is my command. A link for the uninformed and not Maddow. You will reject it even though it conforms exactly to your demands.

Most Companies Pay No Federal Income Tax - CBS News

(AP)  Two-thirds of U.S. corporations paid no federal income taxes between 1998 and 2005, according to a new report from Congress.

The study by the Government Accountability Office, expected to be released Tuesday, said about 68 percent of foreign companies doing business in the U.S. avoided corporate taxes over the same period.

Collectively, the companies reported trillions of dollars in sales, according to GAO's estimate.

"It's shameful that so many corporations make big profits and pay nothing to support our country," said Sen. Byron Dorgan, D-N.D., who asked for the GAO study with Sen. Carl Levin, D-Mich.


More than 38,000 foreign corporations had no tax liability in 2005 and 1.2 million U.S. companies paid no income tax, the GAO said. Combined, the companies had $2.5 trillion in sales. About 25 percent of the U.S. corporations not paying corporate taxes were considered large corporations, meaning they had at least $250 million in assets or $50 million in receipts.

The GAO said it analyzed data from the Internal Revenue Service, examining samples of corporate returns for the years 1998 through 2005. For 2005, for example, it reviewed 110,003 tax returns from among more than 1.2 million corporations doing business in the U.S.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



No. You are wrong. One hundred per cent of the corporations pay NO taxes. You see dear, when we tax them they pass the cost of those taxes on to US. So you see dear corporations Pay No Taxes.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


then what are you CON$ complaining about???? 

Let me put it this way so even a CON$ervative can understand it, 2/3 of corporations have no taxes to pass on to their customers.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Thanks.  Worth noting:

An outside tax expert, Chris Edwards of the libertarian Cato Institute in Washington, said increasing numbers of limited liability corporations and so-called "S" corporations pay taxes under individual tax codes.

"Half of all business income in the United States now ends up going through the individual tax code," Edwards said.

About 25 percent of the U.S. corporations not paying corporate taxes were considered large corporations, meaning they had at least $250 million in assets or $50 million in receipts.​
That means 75% of the businesses are small businesses, and half of all business income is taxed as the owners' personal income.

The Democrats have had since '06 to fix this.  Why haven't they?  I know the left likes to pretend that the GOP is pro-big business, but the Democrats have done little but give angry speeches while they've held the reins.  

Meanwhile, the left is calling for _more_ taxation on business then wondering why companies are moving offshore.  

Do you not see the disconnect?


----------



## editec (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> I'm sure it's just coincidence that liberals define other people's best interests as anything that keeps liberals in power.


 

Seriously, do you really think that allowing FOREIGN powers to insinuate themselves into our elections is a _good thing_ for this nation?

TRY to stop thinking like a partisan and TRY to start thinking like an American nationalist.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


That does not mean any such thing. Having $249 MILLION in assets or $49 MILLION in receipts does not make them "SMALL businesses!"  If it was $249 THOUSAND or $49 THOUSAND you might have a case for your 75% number, but it's MILLIONS.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

editec said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it's just coincidence that liberals define other people's best interests as anything that keeps liberals in power.
> ...


When you also condemn the left for accepting foreign money, then you can be outraged.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


So...you really don't care if you drive small business under, then, do you?

Meanwhile, you call for more taxation on business, then condemn companies for moving offshore.

And Democrats wonder why they're seen as hostile to business.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Again, they are not SMALL businesses and 2/3 pay no tax already.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Regardless of their size, you want them to pay more taxes than they do now...and you wonder why they move offshore.  

Do you not see the disconnect?


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 17, 2010)

Both parties have been reaming us,nether are your friend,lining up behind any of them will get you screwed

Hows those dots coming??!


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


2/3 pay no taxes so I don't "wonder" why they move offshore. It certainly isn't for tax savings as you gullible CON$ have swallowed. It is obviously for LABOR savings. They have put profits over this country and its people!!!!


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Ask any businessperson where their costs are. It isn't the salaries, it's the benefits and taxes. If they can cut the later, they'd hire more people. Off shore indeed does cut the salaries dramatically, but benefits? They don't exist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

The reactionary wacks (don't call them conservatives, because they are not for conservatives are for all of the people) want to break the American working classes by moving jobs overseas.  They are doing a good job of it with the help of both parties.


----------



## editec (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


 
Thanks but I'm on record as condemning Clinton for doing exactly that, already.

But what you're telling me is that you care more about your party than you do about your nation.

So noted.


----------



## code1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

editec said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...




This flap is not about anything beyond distraction.  The amount of the income of the Chamber of Commerce that comes from non-United States sources is one tenth of one half of one percent according to Charles Krauthammer.  This income is recieved as it is recieved from the other income sources which is membership dues.

If significant sums of money were given directly by a foreign country or by a foreign individual to the campaign of a candidate, which is what I think you may be referring to in the case of Clinton, there might be cause for concern.

Whatever might be the share of the total income of the Chamber that is spent on political advocacy, the foreign contribution to that amount is is about 5 one thousandths of each penny spent.  This is not even substantial enough to be a rounding error.  

Mr. Patel, owner of the local Budget Inn, must be savoring the control he will exert over the next President of the United States.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

code1211 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



The Patel groupl owns all the local motels other than Holiday Express and a couple of other major chains, and he manages those, and he probably owns 80% of the motels in the communities of those who patronize this Board.  Invidious, insidious foreign creeping motel owners are taking over the U.S.  In all truthfulness, it's nice to see overseas foreign money invested here, and, yes, these types of companies should be paying full taxes.


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



What taxes don't they pay?


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

Is is just me, or is this xenophobia?


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2010)

Revere said:


> Is is just me, or is this xenophobia?



Definitely isolationist, but haven't they been for a long time now? Seems the one thing they have in common with self-described libertarians via R. Paul.


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

We have to accept foreigners' poor illiterates living here illegally, but if they are legitimate businessmen who buy property, then fuck 'em?


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2010)

Revere said:


> We have to accept foreigners' poor illiterates living here illegally, but if they are legitimate businessmen who buy property, then fuck 'em?



I think you and I may differ by degrees on support of unfettered regulation of businesses. In general I'm for 'hands off,' history though of capitalism says that's just a nice place to begin. I guess I'm of the mindset that unless they've done something, let them be. If they do something wrong, fine the hell out of them and regulate for X number of years. Then start again.

As for illegals, that must be addressed, for the last time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

Revere said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



That's not what I said, Revere.  Son, you need to pay attention.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

Revere said:


> We have to accept foreigners' poor illiterates living here illegally, but if they are legitimate businessmen who buy property, then fuck 'em?



Listen carefully as I whisper in your ear "fuck you", because that is not what anybody said.

Pay attention.


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well, yes, you implicated they were not paying "full taxes."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

No, I did not, son.  You suggested that is what is being implicated, a deliberate deceit on your point, because I certainly did not say that or implicate it.  Keep it up.


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

Annie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > We have to accept foreigners' poor illiterates living here illegally, but if they are legitimate businessmen who buy property, then fuck 'em?
> ...



I don't really disagree with any of that.

I think.


----------



## Annie (Oct 17, 2010)

RidleyReport said:


> I guess to be regularly called a "fucking idiot" you have to form a movement that is effective enough to be a threat to established politicians.



When tens or even hundreds of thousands of people turn out to speak out about political issues, people who've had little or no interest in politics in their lives, you have created a movement that does threaten the status quo, that is a threat to politicians of both parties.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

Revere said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



I implied nothing.  That's a voice in your head.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


So your brilliant solution is to cost them even MORE money and make people lose jobs.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

editec said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


I oppose the Left's policies because I care about this nation.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

Annie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > Is is just me, or is this xenophobia?
> ...


America can't be the world's policeman, but we're supposed to be the world's supermarket, the world's welfare office, the world's employment office, the world's piggybank, and the world's doormat.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


As the GAO study showed even foreign companies doing business in the US paid no taxes, so taxing them will not cost a single AMERICAN job! And American companies paying no taxes are moving jobs overseas anyway so cutting taxes that aren't being paid won't save a single job there, so why not tax these leeches?


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

Paid no taxes at all?  No property taxes, payroll taxes, sales taxes?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

Revere said:


> Paid no taxes at all?  No property taxes, payroll taxes, sales taxes?



Even if what he claims is true (which it is not) He has not proved that making companies who have been paying no taxes, Pay taxes will not cost jobs. In fact it makes it more likely.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5WWC9eq1U0[/ame]


----------



## Revere (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > Paid no taxes at all?  No property taxes, payroll taxes, sales taxes?
> ...



He means "they don't pay all the taxes I think they sould pay."


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> There is an obvious pattern here...Foreign companies are donating hundreds of thousands of dollars to the U.S. Chamber of Commerce. The U.S. Chamber of Commerce supports massive tax cuts for corporations and the rich and the sending of millions of U.S. jobs overseas.  And the U.S. Chamber of Commerce donates millions of dollars to Repug/Tea Party candidates.
> 
> Yes, that is correct, you tea bagger fuckholes -- you are pathetic corporate tools voting against your best economic interest like the peasant trailer trash fucking idiots that you are.  You stupid fucks support economic policies that send U.S. jobs overseas and make the rich in this country even richer.  You know that the rich in this country are your moral and intellectual superiors and you have no choice but to protect their wealth.  It is your peasant tea bagger duty, after all.
> 
> Not only that, this is EXACTLY how foreign countries getting these jobs want you "patriotic" tea bagger dumb fucks to vote.



Grow up kid. This is not a who can call the most childish names contest.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> As the GAO study showed even foreign companies doing business in the US paid no taxes, so taxing them will not cost a single AMERICAN job! And American companies paying no taxes are moving jobs overseas anyway so cutting taxes that aren't being paid won't save a single job there, so why not tax these leeches?


I can tell you don't own a business.

Just for laughs, let's pretend you do.  Your business has been paying no taxes; you pay taxes on the profits as your personal income.  Suddenly, anti-business liberals pass a law forcing your company to pay taxes.  

Your costs have immediately gone up.  You can pass those costs on to your customers (bearing in mind that any overseas competitors you have will not have that increase in cost), you can lower overhead (by laying off employees), or you can decrease your profit.  

What will you do?


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



"This video contains content from MMG, who has blocked it on copyright grounds."

Typical leftist.  Thinks he's entitled to what someone else owns.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > As the GAO study showed even *foreign companies doing business in the US paid no taxes, so taxing them* will not cost a single AMERICAN job! And American companies paying no taxes are moving jobs overseas anyway so cutting taxes that aren't being paid won't save a single job there, so why not tax these leeches?
> ...


Only anti-American CON$ervoFascists would rase taxes on American Businesses and not on foreign competitors doing business in America.

I would get rid of the America hating CON$.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



how with gas chambers?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Typical CON$ervoFascist projection.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles, grow up, huh?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> There is an obvious pattern here...Foreign companies are donating hundreds of thousands of dollars to the U.S. Chamber of Commerce.


*Mr K.W.O., is that all you've got?*


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Hey you are the one that can say conservative with out tossing in Fascist and a cute little cash sign.

You said you would get rid of them? How would you go about that?


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why liberals can't be trusted with anything more complicated than a Little League bake sale...and you better count the cookies and the cash box when it's over.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Charles, grow up, huh?



He can't type conservative with out added things like cash signs and Fascist to it, and says he "would get rid of all the conservatives" and I am the one that needs to grow up?

lol

Please children really look in the mirror.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

Like he's going to pop up into a gas chamber?  That is disrespectful to the original victims when you compare the libs dislike of the cons in America.  That is as stupid as the Palin comments about death panels.

You know better.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Like he's going to pop up into a gas chamber?  That is disrespectful to the original victims when you compare the libs dislike of the cons in America.  That is as stupid as the Palin comments about death panels.
> 
> You know better.



Maybe so, and if I offended anyone I am sorry. 

But I still want to know what he meant when he said

"I would get rid of all the America Hating Con$"

Don't you?

Also, why do you call me childish and ignore the childish Nature of his rants on every post he has made on this thread? Do you just like me?


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Also, why do you call me childish and ignore the childish Nature of his rants on every post he has made on this thread? Do you just like me?


No enemies on the Left, Charles.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Like he's going to pop up into a gas chamber?  That is disrespectful to the original victims when you compare the libs dislike of the cons in America.  That is as stupid as the Palin comments about death panels.
> ...


Don't lie! You know exactly what I meant or you wouldn't have edited out the part that indicated that I was discussing those who raised taxes only on American businesses. Obviously it's politicians who raise taxes and obviously I would get rid of them by voting them out of office.



> The edited out part:
> Only anti-American CON$ervoFascists would rase taxes on American Businesses and not on foreign competitors doing business in America.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No I admit I didn't even read that part. My bad. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Toro (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> As the GAO study showed even foreign companies doing business in the US paid no taxes, so taxing them will not cost a single AMERICAN job! And American companies paying no taxes are moving jobs overseas anyway so cutting taxes that aren't being paid won't save a single job there, so why not tax these leeches?



If you raise the cost of business, including raising taxes, companies will hire less people.  I do agree that companies pay far, far less in taxes than the 35% tax rate implies, but that doesn't mean that raising taxes will not have a deleterious affect on business.

Generally, the lower the taxes businesses pay, the better.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Like he's going to pop up into a gas chamber?  That is disrespectful to the original victims when you compare the libs dislike of the cons in America.  That is as stupid as the Palin comments about death panels.
> ...



Fair enough.  What does that mean "get rid of all the American Hating Con$"?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


If you didn't read it, how did you know to edit it out???


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I edited everything but the comment I wanted to ask about out with out even looking at it dude. I often take one comment I want to ask about and click and drag to highlight everything else so I can Delete it. I find it messy if you keep quoting everything someone said, just to ask them about one sentence. In this case it backfired because it meant I missed the context of what you were saying. 

Sorry please accept my apologies. Now you can call me a "con$ervofacist" a bunch if you want. I got my answer.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Awwww...poor little TSgt Tea Bagger Pussy is sad.  The big bad liberals are ruining his country.  

Of course, the fact that Bush oversaw 2 disastrous wars and was President during the worst economic meltdown since the Great Depression has absolutely nothing to do with the sorry state of this country.  And now TSgt Tea Bagger Pussy thinks the U.S. Chamber of Commerce and the same Repug economic policies that got us in this shithole are going to save the fucking day.

Dude, you're a mother fucking joke.  Seriously.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Damn, TSgt Tea Bagger Pussy...edthecynic kicks your ass even better than I do!! 

Of course, you're at a disadvantage...when you're constantly bent over sucking rich Repug cock, it's hard to defend yourself.  Especially when you have an unexceptional little tea bagger mind to begin with.

So let me get this straight...you're conceding that 2/3 of corporations don't pay taxes...and you are STILL whining about overtaxation for "small businesses" making hundreds of millions of dollars???  Are you really that fucking stupid??  Of course you are.  Rich Repugs are your moral and intellectual superiors and it is your tea bagger peasant duty to protect their wealth.  That's just how you pathetic tea bagger fucks roll...



> The Democrats have had since '06 to fix this.  Why haven't they?  I know the left likes to pretend that the GOP is pro-big business, but the Democrats have done little but give angry speeches while they've held the reins.



So at first you were complaining about the Dems overtaxing businesses, and now you're complaining that the Dems did not fix the Repugs' "overtaxation"???   Yet you still support the Repugs even though they "overtaxed" your poor little "small businesses".  Your hypocritical bullshit just gets more and more hilarious.



> Meanwhile, the left is calling for _more_ taxation on business then wondering why companies are moving offshore.



Stupid fuck, businesses are moving overseas for one reason and one reason only -- lower wages.  You just fucking conceded that 2/3 of corporations don't pay taxes.  I think it's a safe bet that many of these corporations are still moving their jobs overseas, despite the fact they aren't paying taxes.

And I promise you, shit-for-brains, these corporations were sending thousands of jobs overseas while Bush was President, too.  Fucking moron.

And more private sector jobs were created under Obama in 2010 than during the entire Bush Presidency --



> The September jobs report was just released and demonstrates that America is on a far slower path to recovery than anyone originally predicted. Despite this, the shedding of government jobs cloaks a glimmer of hope: *more private sector jobs have been created this year than during the entire Bush administration.* Read that again: 2010 has had more private job creation than during the entire 8 year tenure of George W. Bush.



It&#8217;s Official: More Private Sector Jobs Created In 2010 Than During Entire Bush Years | NEWS JUNKIE POST

Furthermore...



> This evening's NY Times is reporting that *between 2001 and 2007 approximately 2.3 million Americans lost their jobs* because of Republican trade policies towards China.



DownWithTyranny!: Americans Lost 2.3 Million Jobs To China During The Bush Years-- But Not All The Fault Lies With The GOP

So where is your outrage over Repug free trade policies??  

Despite all of this, you still cling to your pathetic claim that the Democrats are causing these corporations to send jobs overseas.  Like I said before -- you just throw your weak-ass tea bagger horseshit around and hope something sticks.  You are just a stupid dishonest mother fucker with no game, no facts, no intellect.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh yeah...Obama recently passed a tax cut for small businesses --



> The bill, which won final congressional approval last week, provides billions of dollars worth of tax cuts over the next 12 months, with the bulk coming through bonus depreciation, which allows companies to more quickly write off the cost of purchases. It also revives stimulus provisions cutting fees and increasing limits on loan guarantees offered by the Small Business Administration



Obama signs bill giving small business tax cuts | Chicago Breaking Business

Daveman, at the risk of sounding redundant...you are stupid ass tea bagger mother fucker.


----------



## daveman (Oct 20, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


Are you bitter because you're constantly being passed over for major?  Did you ever wonder why you can't get promoted?

Let me guess.  It's always someone else's fault, isn't it?


----------



## daveman (Oct 20, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...









This is as close as you're ever going to get to these.


----------



## daveman (Oct 20, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Oh yeah...Obama recently passed a tax cut for small businesses --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So here you are, bitching because businesses aren't taxed enough, then Obama cuts taxes on business, and you just dutifully suck it up.  

What an Obamabot drone you are.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 20, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> There is an obvious pattern here...Foreign companies are donating hundreds of thousands of dollars to the U.S. Chamber of Commerce. The U.S. Chamber of Commerce supports massive tax cuts for corporations and the rich and the sending of millions of U.S. jobs overseas. And the U.S. Chamber of Commerce donates millions of dollars to Repug/Tea Party candidates.
> 
> Yes, that is correct, you tea bagger fuckholes -- you are pathetic corporate tools voting against your best economic interest like the peasant trailer trash fucking idiots that you are. You stupid fucks support economic policies that send U.S. jobs overseas and make the rich in this country even richer. You know that the rich in this country are your moral and intellectual superiors and you have no choice but to protect their wealth. It is your peasant tea bagger duty, after all.
> 
> Not only that, this is EXACTLY how foreign countries getting these jobs want you "patriotic" tea bagger dumb fucks to vote.


 
I think we see who's dumb when you repeat this garbage WITH NO EVIDENCE.

I mean the best that the Whitehouse can do is "prove otherwise" which is akin to Dan Rather being caught with faked Documents saying "well no one has proved otherwise."

Meanwhile the Democrat party, who has a long history of being caught taking Indonesian and Chinese funny money rides their hypocritical stalking horse again!

And BTW as a Ohioan I can tell you, KERRY DID NOT WIN OHIO.  I was in one of those long lines on voting day and even people I knew who were life long Democrats vowed to vote for Bush against Kerry.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 20, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
Because they don't pay the taxes.  WE DO!

I mean Corporations don't say "oh darn, our bottom line has gone up.  Guess we have to eat it!"

They, pay that tax increase by raising prices, cutting employment, moving somewhere with lower taxes, or ALL OF THE ABOVE.

Thus we NOT only have to face higher prices BUT LESS JOBS.

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  The 70s was a great example of this.  Carter with his triple digit inflation.  

Taxes are NOT a panacea for all our ills as liberals want to have us believe.  That money comes OUT OF OUR POCKETS, whether it's directly in middle class tax hikes, OR "tax hikes on the rich."

The rich don't pay those tax hikes.  Look at how rich Democrats put their money into tax shelters to know that one.  WE PAY 'EM.

The lying bastards know this!  They don't care, you will get the shaft.  As long as you believe their class envy rhetoric, they will tax us all into oblivion.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 20, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > Paid no taxes at all? No property taxes, payroll taxes, sales taxes?
> ...


 
  That's the dirty secret liberals do not want you to know.

They just want you to buy their class envy rhetoric and think we are "sticking it to the man."

It doesn't matter if it doesn't put a single more dime in YOUR pocket, you are supposed to feel good that the rich "are getting what they deserve."


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  The 70s was a great example of this.  Carter with his* triple digit inflation*.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 20, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The 70s was a great example of this. Carter with his* triple digit inflation*.


 
Look who didn't live through Carter and thinks he can bullshit those of us who did! 

New York Magazine - Google Books

Jimmy Carter vs. Inflation - TIME

No it wasn't triple digit.  It was double digit inflation.  As if that's much better.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2010)

TPS continues to fool no one with her moroncy: what a loon.

But, TPS, it looks the GOP will take the house.  What happens when the TP 1/6 of the GOP caucus won't do what Boehner wants, and another 1/6 on the moderate right of the party will not permit the TP to do what it wants?

I am curious as to your opinion.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


It's better by a factor of 10, math whiz.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> TPS continues to fool no one with her moroncy: what a loon.
> 
> But, TPS, it looks the GOP will take the house. What happens when the TP 1/6 of the GOP caucus won't do what Boehner wants, and another 1/6 on the moderate right of the party will not permit the TP to do what it wants?
> 
> I am curious as to your opinion.


 
I think we see the loon here.  

Who says Boehner is going to be speaker?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 20, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
Yeah, tell that to people looking for a job or waiting in lines just to fill up their tanks in the 70s.

Tell the truth.   You didn't live through the 70s did you?  You never ran out of gas waiting to fill up your tank and you never heard Carter tell you it was really your fault things are so bad.  

I predicted Obama would be Jimmy Carter II but Obama is WORSE.  At least Carter wasn't trying to destroy the country.  He was just a bumbling idiot.  Obama isn't a bumbling idiot.  He's deliberately doing this to the country.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Again, you gotta love CON$ervative "logic." Because I knew the inflation rate during the Carter administration was not TRIPLE digit, I couldn't have been alive then, but a moron who thinks it was TRIPLE digit must have lived through it.  BRILLIANT! 

Actually I'm old enough to remember that high inflation preceded Carter and Gerry Ford's BRILLIANT answer to runaway inflation was WIN (Whip Inflation Now) buttons.  BRILLIANT.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Whatever, lightweight.  I'm much closer than you're unexceptional little pussy ass will ever get.  

I just ripped you about 10 new assholes in my last post and this weak-ass shit is the best you can come up with??  Of course it is, you are a fucking idiot tea bagger, after all.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Whatever, lightweight.  I'm much closer than you're unexceptional little pussy ass will ever get.  

I just ripped you about 10 new assholes in my last post and this weak-ass shit is the best you can come up with??  Of course it is, you are a fucking idiot tea bagger, after all.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah...Obama recently passed a tax cut for small businesses --
> ...



Hey, you're the stupid mother fucker who said that Democrats were overtaxing businesses.  edthecynic showed you that 2/3 of corporations don't pay any fucking taxes.  And I showed you that Obama has cut taxes for "small businesses".  So, once again, you lose and now you're trying to change the subject like the little pussy that you are.

Be a man for once in your life and just admit you are wrong, tea bagger pussy.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I honestly have no idea what the fuck you are talking about, you fucking dolt.  This gibberish must have some logical meaning in your fucked-up tea bagger fantasy world.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I honestly have no idea what the fuck you are talking about, you fucking dolt.  This gibberish must have some logical meaning in your fucked-up tea bagger fantasy world.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



I don't care about "sticking it to the man".  I'm simply smart enough to vote in my best economic interest, unlike an unsophisticated, uneducated tea bagger simpleton dumb fuck such as yourself.

Repug and U.S. Chamber of Commerce economic policies are designed to make the rich richer and the poor/middle class poorer and you have absolutely no problem with that.  You know that rich Repugs are your intellectual and moral superiors and that it is your tea bagger peasant duty to protect their wealth.  Sad, but true.


----------



## daveman (Oct 21, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Whatever, lightweight.  I'm much closer than you're unexceptional little pussy ass will ever get.
> 
> I just ripped you about 10 new assholes in my last post and this weak-ass shit is the best you can come up with??  Of course it is, you are a fucking idiot tea bagger, after all.


Wow, you really are stupid, aren't you?  Of course you're closer to Major (not that you'll ever get there) -- I'm not a commissioned officer.  

Please stop telling people you're in the AF Reserves.  You're making the rest of them look bad.  

Moron.


----------



## daveman (Oct 21, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Hey, you're the stupid mother fucker who said that Democrats were overtaxing businesses.  edthecynic showed you that 2/3 of corporations don't pay any fucking taxes.  And I showed you that Obama has cut taxes for "small businesses".  So, once again, you lose and now you're trying to change the subject like the little pussy that you are.
> 
> Be a man for once in your life and just admit you are wrong, tea bagger pussy.


"Obama can do no wrong."

You may as well save yourself the irrational-hatred-driven obscenity spewing and just type that over and over.


----------



## editec (Oct 21, 2010)

*



Can Even Fucking Idiot Tea Baggers Connect These Dots???... 

Click to expand...

* 
*Apparently not.*

*They seem quite sanguine about the fact that the US Chamber of Commerce is acting as a conduit for foreign influence.*


----------



## daveman (Oct 21, 2010)

editec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No more so than President Obama.

Yet the outrage is rather selective, isn't it?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 

I remember Ford.  I remember Carter.  None of the presidents in the 70s were good.  Carter, by far was the worse, which is why he was handed his walking papers in 1980.  

The answer to all economic woes, liberals always think is higher taxes.  As a matter of fact, they think the answer to EVERYTHING is higher taxes.

The last Democrat to want to cut taxes was Kennedy and he had to die before Democrats would actually deliver it.

I'm still waiting for Hall (Gov of OK in 72) and Clinton and Obama to deliver their "middle class tax cuts."

Democrats have been promising the damn things whether Gov or president for more than 30 years, and some voters keep falling for it.

I've YET to see a Democrat deliver.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 21, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


 
So winning an argument is you sputtering profanities?

This is "intelligence" it the world of liberalism, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## rdean (Oct 21, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> There is an obvious pattern here...Foreign companies are donating *hundreds of thousands of dollars to the U.S. Chamber of Commerce*. The U.S. Chamber of Commerce supports massive tax cuts for corporations and the rich and the sending of millions of U.S. jobs overseas.  And the U.S. Chamber of Commerce donates millions of dollars to Repug/Tea Party candidates.
> 
> Yes, that is correct, you tea bagger fuckholes -- you are pathetic corporate tools voting against your best economic interest like the peasant trailer trash fucking idiots that you are.  You stupid fucks support economic policies that send U.S. jobs overseas and make the rich in this country even richer.  You know that the rich in this country are your moral and intellectual superiors and you have no choice but to protect their wealth.  It is your peasant tea bagger duty, after all.
> 
> Not only that, this is EXACTLY how foreign countries getting these jobs want you "patriotic" tea bagger dumb fucks to vote.



You are wrong.  It's tens of mullions of dollars.


----------



## Annie (Oct 21, 2010)

rdean said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > There is an obvious pattern here...Foreign companies are donating *hundreds of thousands of dollars to the U.S. Chamber of Commerce*. The U.S. Chamber of Commerce supports massive tax cuts for corporations and the rich and the sending of millions of U.S. jobs overseas.  And the U.S. Chamber of Commerce donates millions of dollars to Repug/Tea Party candidates.
> ...



No, you are wrong. Report: Chamber Raises Hundreds Of Thousands From Foreign Companies | TPMMuckraker

The unions have much more funneled in, certainly more than tens of millions, that is what you must be thinking of.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 21, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
Of course you have no idea what I'm talking about. You've never ran a business let alone collect a pay check.

But businesses are in the business of MAKING MONEY. They aren't charities.

IF you raise taxes on them, they have to offset that cost somewhere to stay competitive.

Let's make it REAL simple. 

Say I make shoes. And animal rights wackos have convinced the president that leather is evil and so he raises the taxes on leather production to keep those evil people from selling the leather from cows and pigs that are going to get eaten anyway. 

So, that means *I* as a shoe manufacturer have to now pay a higher price for my leather to make my shoes. Which means I have to either raise the price for my shoes, or let go some people and try to get along with less people, or I do both. 

Now let's say it's a tax ON ALL BUSINESS. 

There is a tax on me, a tax on the leather I have to buy for my shoes, a tax on the shoe laces I have to buy for my shoes. A tax on the metal eyelets I need for the shoe laces, a tax on the strong thread I need to sew shoes together. A tax on the rubber I need for the soles. On and On.

That means MY PRODUCTION COSTS ARE GOING TO GO WAY UP! It's going to go UP for everyone.

That MEANS I HAVE to raise my prices, and downsize (lay off people) to keep in business. I have no choice.

So NOT only do you pay those taxes IN higher prices, BUT in lost jobs.

WHICH is why manufacturers MOVE OVERSEAS! To AVOID THOSE HIGH OVERHEADS. 

THEN you IDIOTS who hang on and believe every word your class envy Democrats tell you, BLAME REPUBLICANS for outsourcing and manufacturers moving overseas, when THEY KNOW FULL WELL, THEY DID IT! 

And how do we know they know? Simple! Look at the pacs that take money from foreign manufacturers, er as long as it's "American workers" donating. Yeah right!

So NOT only do YOU end up paying higher taxes, YOU END UP WITH HIGHER PRICES, LESS JOBS AND LESS OPPORTUNITIES and businesses are forced to move overseas.

And unlike the RICH DEMOCRATS that preach higher taxes, because THEY KNOW they can put THEIR MONEY in tax shelters, YOU don't have the opportunities to put YOUR meager savings in tax shelters. YOU JUST HAVE TO EAT IT!

The 70s taught us this, and it's teaching us this right now before taxes even go up!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 21, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


 
Yeah yeah yeah yeah.

What that "rich richer and poor poorer" really means is you tax the crap out of the rich and then give the poor goodies because they are now all out of work!

What "rich richer and poor poorer" means is "yeah you will poor with us, but you will happy with all our government goodies!"

Yeah, as happy as Greece, or Germany, or France, or England is right now!

Yeah, it really is in your "economic interest!"


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 21, 2010)

editec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Who's sanguine?

You guys seems sanguine to repeat the nonsense over and over despite the fact you have YET to bring out EVIDENCE!


----------



## daveman (Oct 21, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Very well said, but remember:  You're talking to people who would gladly have the government dictate profits to businesses.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 21, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



If you want to be taken seriously, less childish name calling would help.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 22, 2010)

daveman said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


 
And then have the neve to blame republicans for why unemployment is at 15%!


----------



## daveman (Oct 22, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Yup.  They simply can't be trusted with government.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2010)

If we had not done those bills, the unemployment would be much higher than what it is now.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 22, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


The answer to all economic woes, CON$ always think is throw money at the rich.  As a matter of fact, CON$ think the answer to EVERYTHING is the rich are not rich enough.

Nearly half of the stimulus bill was tax cuts for small business and the middle class, which is why the CON$ were against it, because there was nothing in it for the rich. The Dems tried to remove Bush's tax increases on the middle class but the CON$ blocked that because CON$ wanted Bush's tax increases removed from the rich.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 22, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you're the stupid mother fucker who said that Democrats were overtaxing businesses.  edthecynic showed you that 2/3 of corporations don't pay any fucking taxes.  And I showed you that Obama has cut taxes for "small businesses".  So, once again, you lose and now you're trying to change the subject like the little pussy that you are.
> ...





> "Obama can do no wrong."



Like I said before -- you're a little pussy who is changing the subject because you just got your ass handed to you yet again.  However, since I'm intellectually honest and a tea bagger Nazi bitch like you has no fucking understanding of that concept, I'll address your dumb ass comment --

Obama is Wall Street's bitch, just like ALL Repugs and MOST Democrats.  The new financial reform bill that recently passed Congress does virtually nothing to regulate the out-of-control derivatives market, which is exactly what Wall Street wants.  Thus, we will have another financial meltdown again in the next few years and unsophisticated, uninformed dipshit suckers like you will blame it all on poor people again.  

I don't vote for Democrats because I like them, I vote for Democrats because you Repug tea bagger assholes are FUCKING CRAZY and you give me no other choice.  You tea baggers want to eradicate every social safety net such as Social Security and Medicare that has been enacted since the Great Depression.  You flat-earth caveman fucks don't even believe in basic science such as evolution.  You want to start a fucking war with Iran.  Idiots such as Sarah Palin and Christine O'Donnell believe ignorance is a fucking badge of honor.  You mother fuckers are way too extreme and are dangerous to the future of this country and that is no exaggeration.  

You stupid fucks whine about how the Democrats want to tax everybody.  
Shit, there was a 90% income tax rate on the richest 1% in the 1950s when Eisenhower (a Republican by the way) was President and that was one of the most prosperous periods in this country's history.  Income taxes SHOULD be increased to at least 50% for the richest 1% because that is what is BEST for this country, which you claim to care so much about.


Now, I addressed your idiotic comment, and now you have 2 choices -

1)  Change the subject yet again, like the little tea bagger pussy that you are.
2)  Be a man for once in your life and just admit you are wrong about the Democrats overtaxing corporations.

My guess is that you will go with option #1 because tea bagger pussies such as yourself simply aren't capable of honesty.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 22, 2010)

Annie said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...



Even if this is true (which I seriously doubt), so what???  U.S. labor unions giving money to the U.S. Chamber of Commerce upsets your stupid fucking ass more than FOREIGN CORPORATIONS influencing our elections??  You tea baggers really are fucking traitors.  

Lady, you're just a dumb ass uninformed, uneducated, unsophisticated rube.  You do the bidding of your rich Repug masters because you know they are superior to your pathetic loser self and that's just how you tea bagger peasant suckers roll...


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 23, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Yes, Obama's stimulus bill was the largest middle class tax cut IN HISTORY.  That is a fact and I'm sure most of these dirt stupid tea bagger fucks are not aware of that.  Well, maybe they are aware of it, but since there were no tax cuts for the rich in the stimulus bill they just don't care.  After all, they care more about their rich masters than themselves because they are little pathetic peasants protecting the wealth of their feudal masters.

Now, Obama wants to extend Bush's tax cuts for the middle class and let the tax cuts for the wealthiest 1% - 2% expire.  Of course, Repugs are strongly opposed to this because it does nothing to benefit the rich.  And the idiot tea bagger fuckhole suckers on this board STILL can't understand that Repugs only care about the rich and no one else.


----------

